# Fixing a fender on a western saddle



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't know how you'd fix it without replacing it, but that's only because I'm not good with that kind of stuff.

Chick's has a plain leather replacement fenders and basket tooled. The plain ones are $80 and the tooled are $85.

Plain Leather Replacement Fenders and Leathers: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmm... well, I can't afford to buy a whole new fender right now, and I'm just looking for a cheap fix. Something I read online said to essentially poke holes around the tear and sew it back together with a wet leather strip so that when the strip dries it'll shrink and stay tight. Is that a good idea, or should I try to find a saddle repair shop? I'm mostly broke right now, and sewing it together makes sense to me


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I think sewing it together would work for a serviceable cheap fix. Don't make the holes too big or too close to the tear or too close together, or the leather might be even more weakened. Another idea is to 'patch' with a good leather or heavy canvas piece behind the fender and 'sew' through that also. It will help take the stress of the fender and make a stronger patch. 

If you have a shoe repair or leather repair shop close, they really are cheap. Especially if you don't want them to restore it, just fix it for safety. You might be surprised! They have sewing machines that could do a neater job than using rawhide strings.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

can you post a picture of it so we can see where it is torn??


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking Peggy. If I had a picture, I could probably think of something to help you fix it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We definitely need a picture.


----------

